# MARSOC and SF



## Giovani0303 (Jul 16, 2018)

I’m just curious, but who do you think gets the best training? I’m assuming SF does just because they have been around the most and a higher budget but anyone have any insight on this?


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 16, 2018)

You should ask for this to be deleted to preserve your honour.


----------



## Grunt (Jul 16, 2018)

Brother, this post screams immaturity and a severe lack of situational awareness!

This is not a knock on you, but you may want to do a little research before asking these type of *juvenile* questions.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 16, 2018)

Who's more of a badass? Sandy Cheeks or Larry the Lobster? He's got gym muscles, she knows karate and can fly a helicopter under water. Just sayin.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 16, 2018)

Annnnnnnd time!

0915 everybody, have a great day.

@Giovani0303 hit the googles and the search function please.


----------

